# FS African Cichlids CHRISTMAS SPECIAL 2 for 1



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL! Buy one adult fish get TWO 2.5"-3" OB Peacock juvenile FREE! No holds, first come first serve! Sale ends FRIDAY DECEMBER 21. PM me if interested.

2.5"-3" OB Peacock juveniles for $5 each. Must purchase a minimum of 2. Some of the males are already starting to colour up.


















































This 6.5"+ male appears to be a Protomelas of some sort. $20 Perfect for an all male tank


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Otopharynx lithobates male 5"+ $30
any pics?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragonblood Peacock male 6" $40. SOLD!

Otopharynx lithobates male 5" $30. SOLD!

Copadichromis chrysonotus pair $45. Peaceful Mid water cichlids not often available online or locally. Do some research.

6" male is one of my subdominant ones in the group, so he isn't in full colour right now. 
Female is 6" and gave us a brood less than a month ago. Fry doing well in rearing tank.
4 FREE OB's included.

6" Subdominat Male - he looks like this when he is in a good mood:

















6" Dominant Male in tank in breeding dress:









6" Female:


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent my pm


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you sakurachan1 for picking up the Dragonblood and O. Lithobates and the two freebie OB peacocks. Christmas special expires on Sunday.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh man I got burned wow


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You didn't get burned and you already left an unnecessary negative feedback on his Itrader. This is not the place for remarks as such. Patrick is a great guy to deal with and I believe there is a bit of a misunderstanding going on that needs to be dealt with thru PM's. His ads clearly state *" No holds, first come first serve!"* So if you still have a problem , it would be greatly appreciated if you take it up in private!
Thanks!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fishes I got today! saw the Copadichromis chrysonotus in person, nice quality and good size!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not the first negative feedback and my issue was i had responded and no reciprocation was made thanks. It's just fish and money yo


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

As the Moderator suggested, please keep you comments in private. Not every member wants to see the drama - myself included. :lol:


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Christmas special continues! Pickup only


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've done numerous deals with Patrick and his son. You could not meet a nicer family.This is hard to believe.Good luck with the sales guys.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> I'm not the first negative feedback and my issue was i had responded and no reciprocation was made thanks. It's just fish and money yo


I have dealt with Pat as well and I've never had a problem so negative feedback like this is best left for outside the thread. Free bump for awesome fish. If I could afford more I would come get the breeding pair. Gorgeous fish


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I was over this already but you guys all seem to like beating a dead dog so ill give it another kick i guess, like wow you guys all call bca a "family" but jump all over people(not just this time, there have been other issues) Jesus Christ you say it feels like Craigslist but then contribute to these sideshows.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Cam,

You need to relax. Please stop posting here if you're not interested in buying. Everyone is not in the mood for any drama.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Now that the conflict has been settled, lets get back to the main purpose of this thread. Please note that the Christmas Special ends tomorrow, so take advantage of this deal while you can!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning Bump!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Christmas special is extended til Friday December 21! To make the deal even sweeter, for every adult fish you buy you get 2 OBs FREE!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Snow day bump


----------

